# Olympic Boxing Heavyweight Final



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

If anyone was watching this, does anyone think that Oleksandr Usyk (gold medal winner) has a bit of Datsik in him? Seriously, if you havn't seen it yet, try and find a vid of his celebration after winning gold, definitely related to Datsik!


----------

